# Temple Mount Shooting



## AWP (Jul 14, 2017)

Palestinians wound two, Israelis kill all three Palestinians.



> The attack occurred near a gate of Jerusalem's Old City and the shooters then *fled toward a mosque* at the nearby holy site, Luba Samri, a police spokeswoman said. Police gave chase and *they were shot dead at the compound*.



Several reportedly shot in Jerusalem's holiest site

Minus the wounded, I'm laughing at the outcome.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 14, 2017)

Since the first report the officers have died from wounds. Here's more:

Hamas, Islamic Jihad lavish praise on ‘heroic’ Temple Mount shooting


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2017)

Damn.  

Blue skies.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2017)

Master Sgt. Kamil Shnaan and Master Sgt. Haiel Sitawe

Rest in Peace brothers....


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2017)

AWP said:


> Palestinians wound two, Israelis kill all three Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Headlines all over the world:  "Israeli police kill three Palestinians"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2017)

Something I do like about this administration:


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 15, 2017)

"Hate" for the media


----------

